# Early Plumbers



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Who does this remind you of?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

This is RJ and Tex


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a print of this one.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Another classic


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Who does this remind you of?


Lets not make jokes out of early plumbers ... LOL


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

more


----------

